# Parts needed for tc 48 da 4wd



## Falconi (Jun 27, 2014)

I AM LOOKING FOR USED STEERING PARTS FOR A 2004 4WD NEW HOLLAND TC-48 DA. 
THE PARTS ARE THE RIGHT HAND WHEEL HOUSING (CASE), SBA-322018040. ALSO
THE STEERING ARM THAT BOLTS TO IT (4 BOLTS), SBA-334525280. AND FINALLY THE POWER STEERING CYLINDER, SBA-344953140. ANY LEADS WILL BE APPRECIATED, YOU CAN EMAIL ME ,GREG, AT [email protected].


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Falconi,

Sounds like you have a major problem. I did not find a TC48DA in salvage. Your tractor is fairly new to be in the boneyards.

Are your part numbers correct?? See attached diagrams (different P/N's). 

I would call Messick's Farm Equipment Parts Department and ask if there are parts from another TC series tractor that will fit your's. Let us know what you find out. 

There is a source of used tractor parts on the internet, that I cannot find at the moment. I am waiting for a reply from a buddy for some help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tractorhouse.com has 4ea TC45D's in salvage. Parts probably won't fit, but it's worth asking Messick's.

Search www.tractorpartsasap.com/product-p/eq-21556.htm on the internet: 

Used New Holland TC48DA tractor parts
All States Ag Parts has salvaged a New Holland TC48DA tractor for used parts.
This unit was dismantled at our Ft. Atkinson Tractor Parts store.•Location: Ft. Atkinson, IA
•Phone: 877-530-3010
•Reference number EQ-21556
•Serial No: HV10395
•The photo shown depicts the equipment in the condition it arrived at the salvage yard.
•The parts shown may or may not be available.
•All States Ag Parts guarantees all used parts for 1 year from the date of purchase.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Falconi,

Did you have any luck finding the parts you need?

Here is the nationwide parts source I mentioned earlier. I checked a few of your numbers, and they don't have. But I'll post it anyway for future reference:

http://www.tractor-part.com 

Your tractor is quite new and there's not many in salvage.


----------

